
Certified online banking trojan in the wild - yk
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Certified-online-banking-trojan-in-the-wild-1808898.html
======
tekromancr
Why in the hell would operating systems keep signers that expired? If there is
no longer an organization backing a key, IT SHOULD NOT WORK.

~~~
troymc
"...the certificate in question was issued by the DigiCert Certificate
Authority..." which is still a going concern:

<https://www.digicert.com/>

The problem in this case was that the certificate was issued to a company (NS
Autos) that was liquidated in 2011. Oops!

